# Holy Cross Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher (Part-Time)*
Institution:
College of the Holy Cross

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/06/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Dispatcher (Part-time)

About College of the Holy Cross:

Founded in 1843 in Worcester, Massachusetts, the College of the Holy Cross is among the nation's leading liberal arts institutions. A highly selective, four-year, exclusively undergraduate college of 3,100 students, Holy Cross is renowned for offering a rigorous, personalized education in the Jesuit, Catholic tradition.

Holy Cross highly values the unique skills, perspective, talents and passion that each employee contributes to its learning community. To work at The College is to accept an invitation to participate in the growth and development of all campus members, students, faculty and staff. The College's commitment to diversity is an important feature of the Holy Cross education. Informed by the presence of diverse interpretations of the human experience, Holy Cross is building a community marked by freedom, mutual respect, and civility. We seek others who support our values of diversity and inclusiveness. Job candidates of all diverse backgrounds who embrace the open and inclusive culture of Holy Cross are welcome and encouraged to apply.

Job Description:

Perform various public safety dispatch duties and other clerical functions. Operate college switchboard and handle incoming requests for assistance. Receive all incoming calls to main campus number and relay calls to requested or appropriate party. Supply general information regarding phone numbers and campus extensions. Monitor and operate public safety radio systems, monitor various alarms including fire, burglar and card access systems. Assist general public, students, faculty and staff. Compile information, maintain daily logs, type and file incident reports, record violations and other reports on public safety computer system.Perform various public safety dispatch duties and other clerical functions. Operate college switchboard and handle incoming requests for assistance. Receive all incoming calls to main campus number and relay calls to requested or appropriate party. Supply general information regarding phone numbers and campus extensions. Monitor and operate public safety radio systems, monitor various alarms including fire, burglar and card access systems. Assist general public, students, faculty and staff. Compile information, maintain daily logs, type and file incident reports, record violations and other reports on public safety computer system.

Major Areas of Responsibility

This part-time shift is for Fridays and Saturdays, 11pm-7am.

Under the general supervision of the shift sergeant or Lieutenant on duty operates college switchboard/College-owned telephone system; Responds to requests in a timely manner and communicates information and assigns staff to perform services on established priority basis to ensure timely response.
Answers all calls in a positive and professional manner to all students and community (on and off-campus) members, maintaining the highest levels of confidentiality when working with critical and/or sensitive information.
Calms distressed callers, uses interview techniques to gain incident information, and enters calls for service in a timely and accurate manner.
Dispatches proper public safety staff and equipment based on departmental computerized recommendations, response procedure guidelines, and requirements.
Possesses knowledge of College campus events, campus buildings and facilities (i.e. Seelos theatre, Fenwick Theatre, Hart Center, Hogan Center, etc.) to be able to aid and direct all campus visitors.
Receives requests for public safety assistance which may require police, fire or medical assistance; provides dispatching and related services for all field services.
Monitors various alarm systems such as fire, burglar and card access systems. Complies with standard operations procedures for responses.
Receives and transmits radio communications through the Public Safety and Physical Plant radio systems.
Compiles and maintains information, updates daily logs, types and files incident reports, record violations and other reports in a timely manner
Maintains work area in a neat and orderly manner. Reports defective equipment in need of repair.
Wears Holy Cross identification at all times while on duty.
Performs both clerical and other related duties as required or requested.
Requirements:

High school diploma required.
Ability to pass a NCIC/LEAPS/CJIS exam in order to be certified to operate confidential informational electronic search equipment dedicated to law enforcement and community caretaking.
Ability to pass professional emergency dispatch certification course and exam. Accuracy and ability to use good judgment required.
Computer knowledge as well as prior telephone operator and radio dispatcher experience preferred. Good interpersonal skills required.
Ability to pass a drug test and both a personal and criminal history background investigation. Must not have been convicted of a felony or serious misdemeanor. Must not have been convicted of any law involving the unlawful use, possession, delivery, or manufacture of a controlled substance, narcotic, or dangerous drug.
Accuracy and ability to use good judgment required.
Computer knowledge as well as prior telephone operator and radio dispatcher experience preferred.
Good interpersonal skills required.
Ability to read, write legibly and comprehend the English language and use proper English grammar. Ability to speak English clearly and distinctly, and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to multi-task, maintain a calm demeanor, and make quick decisions in a high-stress emergency situation. Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols, and to maintain accurate records.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to enter data into a Computer Aided Dispatch software program.
Ability to type with 35 WPM with proficiency.
Ability to work independently with little supervision and establish and maintain satisfactory working relationships.
Ability to read computer screens for extended periods.
Ability to hear under adverse conditions.
Ability to work overtime with little or no notice, shift work, weekends, holidays, evenings, and nights. Hours of operation are 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. Must have the ability to work overnight shifts (Fridays and Saturdays, 11pm-7am).
Offers of employment are contingent upon a criminal background check and professional references.

Additional Information:

This is a part time, non-exempt position.

This position is part of the bargaining unit represented by the Holy Cross Public Safety Association.

The College is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts laws concerning Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action in the workplace.

A member of the Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (HECCMA).

To review our Employee Benefit Options, please go to:

http://www.holycross.edu/human-resources/benefits

Application Instructions:

Please attach resume and cover letter.

Should you be a candidate for further consideration after hiring manager review, you will be contacted by a human resources representative.

To apply, visit https://holycross.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=123959

_The College of the Holy Cross is a highly selective Catholic liberal arts college in the Jesuit tradition. It enrolls about 3,000 students and is located in a medium-sized city 45 miles west of Boston. The College seeks faculty members whose scholarship, teaching, advising, and on- and off-campus service demonstrate commitment to the educational benefits of a richly diverse community. Holy Cross aspires to meet the needs of dual-career couples, in part through its membership in Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (http://www.heccma.org) and the New England Higher Education Recruitment Consortium (https://new-england.hercjobs.org/)_

jeid-9162871ed5215a4280b734dd4f2cb911









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
College of the Holy Cross

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1972828


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Good gig. You get to send Jesus on calls...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Good gig. You get to send Jesus on calls...


He's already there.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> He's already there.


Nailed it.


----------

